# A nyelvet, amelyet mindenki ért



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Szerintetek jó ez így:

_"Júniusban eldöntöttem, hogy angolul fogok tanulni. A nyelvet, amelyet mégiscsak mindenki ért."_

Nekem valahogy nem tetszik ...

Köszi!


----------



## Zsanna

Francis, mostmár telepátiában is együtt tudunk működni! Épp a múltkor gondolkodtam azon, hogy mennyire ki nem állhatom ezt az állandó "amelyezést", és hogy mennyire "falsul" hangzik ez időnként!
A te példád - azt hiszem - sajnos mégsem jó erre a furcsa "amelyezésre", mert (amennyire tudom) az _amely_ valami konkrét, előzőleg megnevezett dologra utal vissza (itt az "a nyelvet"), az _ami _pedig egy elvont fogalomra.

Viszont meg kell jegyeznem, hogy amikor erre először rákérdeztem egy volt egyetemi magyartanáromtól, még ő is eléggé bizonytalanul mondta, hogy nincs nagyon tiszta különbség a kettő között és nem is kell vele sokat foglalkozni. (Igen ám, de én kint fordítóként nyilván másképp néztem a problémára, mint ő itthon! Szóval nem éreztem azt, hogy sokkal okosabb lettem.) Azóta próbáltam utánanézni, de a fenti magyarázaton kívül többet nem találtam.


----------



## francisgranada

Szia Zsanna. Ami a telepátiát illeti, egyetértek és kimondottan üdvözlöm . Ebben a konkrét esetben, az _amely_-en kívül (amit szintén túlzottnak tartok néha), van még egy másik "problémám" is, éspedig: ha "_Júniusban eldöntöttem, hogy angolul fogok tanulni", _akkor nem inkább _"Egy nyelvet, amelyet (amit) mégiscsak mindenki ért" _volna a logikus? 

Viszont én pont azt akarom mondani hogy "azt a nyelvet", mármint az angolt ... 

(vagy ez már szőrszálhasogatás a részemről ? ...)


----------



## Zsanna

Nem, francis, dehogyis. Csak ez egy új probléma, aminek (_amelynek_ lenne biztosan a helyes...) új témát kellene indítani, mert sejtésem szerint a határozott vagy határozatlan névelő használata nem befolyásolja az ami/amely használatát. 
Ha nem akarsz újat nyitni neki, akkor majd kitörlöm ez utóbbi két hozzászólást és részemről csak annyi, hogy mindkét névelő használható és tényleg csak attól függ, hogy mit akarsz kifejezni. Az "egy"-gyel csak annyi a bajom, hogy kicsit tükörfordításnak hat (angolból, franciából stb.)... Ha a 2. mondat az lenne, hogy "Egy olyan nyelvet, amelyet biztos sokan megértenek." - akkor már kevésbé tűnne idegennek a szerkezet... (...csak az _amely_ hangzik továbbra is vacakul, de ez rossz berögződés valószínűleg..)


----------



## Akitlosz

Nekem egy azt hiányzik az elejéről.
*Azt* a nyelvet, amelyet mindenki ért.
Bár persze ez nem igaz, de attól te még nyugodtan mondhatod.


----------



## Zsanna

Az "azt" utalószó használata nem kötelező (ezért ki is hagyják gyakran, főleg élőszóban), de pontosabb, teljesebb vele a mondat.


----------



## Akitlosz

Nem mondtam, hogy kötelező, csak nekem hiányzik, én beletenném.


----------



## Zsanna

Azt hittem, kiderül abból, amit írtam: én sem azt mondtam, hogy te azt mondtad... 
De gondolnunk kell arra, hogy ha ezt valaki egy év múlva olvassa, ne a magánbeszélgetésünkbe pillantson be, hanem információt kapjon.


----------



## Pawa

Szerintem a szöveg nem jó. Az _angolul_ az nem tárgy az első mondatban, vagyis zavaros azzal hivatkozni rá, hogy _A nyelvet_. Helyesen a szöveg úgy lenne, hogy 

_Júniusban eldöntöttem, hogy angol*t* fogok tanulni. A nyelvet, amelyet mégiscsak mindenki ért._


----------



## francisgranada

Pawa said:


> Szerintem a szöveg nem jó. Az _angolul_ az nem tárgy az első mondatban, vagyis zavaros azzal hivatkozni rá, hogy _A nyelvet_. Helyesen a szöveg úgy lenne, hogy
> 
> _Júniusban eldöntöttem, hogy angol*t* fogok tanulni. A nyelvet, amelyet mégiscsak mindenki ért._


Szia, Pawa. Teljesen egyetértek, pontosan ez az én érzesem is és tulajdonképpen ezért a kérdés.  Viszont ha ha így mondanám: _Júniusban eldöntöttem, hogy angolul fogok tanulni. __Egy nyelvet, amelyet mégiscsak mindenki ért_, akkor nekem elfogadhatónak tűnik. Gondolom azért, mert határozatlan névelő esetében nincs utalás egy konkrét tárgyra. Mi a véleményetek?


----------

